# Sync Issues



## CovertAce (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok so I have an LG DV798 upconvert 1080p dvd player connected to an LG 50PQ20 Plasma T.V. via HDMI. Also the surround sound is a Kenwood KA-128 Amplifier. So every time i got to watch a movie I seem to notice that when the actor/actress is speaking, their voice is not matching up to the sound coming either from the T.V. or the surround sound (so basically it looks like an old Japanese Godzilla film). Sometimes it is worse than other times and sometimes it doesn't even happen. So I don't know if there is anything I can do about it, but if there is any help is appreciated. 


Thanks


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't find anything listed on line for Kenwood AV recievers,amp(?). Most recievers and processors have offsets thst can be used to help sync issues. You might check the manual if you have one. If you don't, there's an "ask a Kenwood Technician" sight online.They may be able to help.
Good luck!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes, you need to make sure that either your TV or Reciever has a sound delay or sync ability so that you can match the video and sound together, if they don't then this problem will persist unfortunately, It is quite a common issue that people do experience and with the delay function it can be resolved.


----------



## CovertAce (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, it's much appreciated. I'll definitely check into it.


----------

